# Thoughts on purchasing condominium.



## mexfan (Apr 5, 2009)

With retirement on the near horizon, my wife and I are considering buying a condo in Manzanillo to spend the winter months there, and live here in Canada for the summer months. Any suggestions on location ? Our one must is a good view of ocean. Any advice appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I would recommed that you rent in any complex that you are considering. That way, you will not be surprised by any of the condo rules. Plus the idea of facing the ocean also comes with the reality of direct sunlight from 3pm onward. If the condo does not allow outside awnings, your enjoyment of any patio will be severely limited.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

If you have not already spent some time in the area do so first, you may love the place or it could be worst decision one every made. Make sure that you like the heat and humidity, its not the same as airconditioned ocean side communities in other countries. Make sure they you like the colonia and part of the city that you are in.

Find yourself a good Notario (lawyer) before making a land purchase. Do not use the same company that represents the seller or their representatives.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

Remember that a condo will have an association and will set rules on what you can or can not do. I have a friend here in Manzanillo with two small dogs and the condo association voted to prohibit pets. So if you like the possibility of having your life directed by others, then go ahead.

Also agree completely about spending considerable time in the area before buying.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Also while a good notario is essential, they do not give real estate advice. For that, you are on your own unless you find an exceptional agent.


----------

